# Moobile Phones



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Paddy is said to be shocked at finding out all his cows have Bluetongue. 

'Be Jeysus!' he said, 'I didn't even know they had mobile phones!'


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2009)

he he heBev


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2018)

Einstein said:


> Paddy is said to be shocked at finding out all his cows have Bluetongue.
> 
> 'Be Jeysus!' he said, 'I didn't even know they had mobile phones!'


----------

